# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Ferry runs aground

## Peter NJ

http://gcaptain.com/provincetown-ferry-runs-aground/

----------


## JEK



----------


## MIke R

not only that but boy oh boy did Bay St Cruises throw the Capt under the bus....which typically never happens

couldnt have been that bad...the boat was up and running less than 12 hours later.. even the slightest damage would have kept it  out of service for weeks

----------


## andynap

The video didn't help the captain either

----------


## MIke R

Peter...this is the same boat my buddy from Monmouth Beach runs between Tortola and St Thomas in the winter

----------


## Peter NJ

Thats where I found the story.BVI Forum.

----------


## KevinS

New reports (and we know how accurate they sometimes are) had the ferry aground in 7-8 feet of water.  They also reported that it was the Captain's first (and last) trip as a captain for Bay State Cruise, which may explain why he was thrown under the bus so quickly.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I heard that as well...well I am in the marina mooring office as I write this watching her coming across the bay at 30 knots...so it must have been some nice soft sand she landed in...she hasnt missed a beat since

----------


## KevinS

At least he picked something soft to hit, unlike the whalewatch boat that ran agound on Devil's Back Ledge a year or two back...

----------


## BBT

Poor guy talk about a bad day.

----------

